
Deep Reinforcement Learning: Pong from Pixels (2016) - sonabinu
http://karpathy.github.io/2016/05/31/rl/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11811118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11811118)

